# Dell 2408WFP Ultrasharp 24" LCD Monitor Review



## shadow2get (Jun 12, 2008)

I finally got a 24" LCD monitor - Dell 2408WFP Ultrasharp on May 8th 2008 along with 2 of my friends who got the same one. This was after a horrendous wait (almost a month) from the time of ordering the LCD. The Dell 24" also happens to be my first LCD monitor. This is the first in the line to upgrading my age old computer. So, I won't be doing any Gaming Tests on the monitor right now. 

*thumbnails.keepmyfile.com/46/121315586580af00.gif
_* Dell 2408 Ultrasharp 24" LCD Monitor *_

Here is how it all happened:

*Reasons for Buying*
------------------------
1. Was buying a new system. Have a very very old one now. Was looking out for a 22"/24" LCD to complement my new system.
2. Price (Got it very Cheap for a S-PVA Based Panel) & 1 time offer
3. Watching TV in my room.
3. Watching movies via DVD player, HD movies/High Res Camera pics (still not good enough ... The LCD can display only 2.1 MP only).
4. Long term investment on an Bigger & Full HD LCD instead of going for a 19"/22" one.
5. Planning to buy a PS3 very shortly ... maybe end of this year

(Guys interested in the actual review can skip the next 2 sub-sections.)

*Pre-Order LCD Buying Options*
-------------------------------------
It all started with my friend wanting to buy a LCD somewhere between the range of 10-15k. We (3 of us) then did a lot of research regarding which to buy & zeroed in on the following 22" models:

_* 1. Samsung SyncMaster 2243BW / Dell 2208WFP Ultrasharp
2. Dell SP2208WFP*
_ 
We went to SP Road (Bangalore) to get the same. But to our misfortune that day, we didn't find the Samsung model anywhere. So we called up Dell & asked for the prices of the Dell products. They said that the "Dell 2208WFP Ultrasharp" has been discontinued for now. So there was only 1 option now to get the Dell SP2208WFP. We asked for its price & they told it comes around 14K with all taxes.

We were thinking of how to order it when my friend remembered he had a friend working in Dell. That meant we could get it a little bit cheaper than directly ordering through phone. So we asked him to get it for us. Since he & I were also in the line to buy the LCD, we just asked him to inquire about this 24" LCD models: Dell E248WFP & Dell 2408WFP Ultrasharp.

After a day, the Dell employee sent out the Quotations. To our luck, we were given an unbelievable discount on all the asked LCD models. I decided that we would rather spend some money on a proper LCD having a very good Panel & giving excellent color reproduction, Viewing angles, monitor adjustability & other important Features rather than an entry Level monitor with very bad color reproduction & quality. After doing another round of research, I then decided that I would go for the 24" Ultrasharp model. I also persuaded them to buy the same giving them insights about the importance of buying a 24" now.

I also asked some of the Digit forum members about these choices. You can see that thread here:
 22"/24" LCD Monitor - Which to go for ?

We were given a price of Rs.25,384 (inclusive of all TAXES) for the Dell 2408WFP Ultrasharp one. After lots of persuasion & me getting some curses for not allowing them to go for the 22" ones/ 24" entry level ones, we finally made an order for 3(three) 24" Ultrasharp Monitors. Yes guys, I agree that it is costly for a 24", but it is worth more than that considering that it is a S-PVA based LCD Panel. And it is worth every rupee spent.

*Post-Order Drama*
----------------------
We ordered on 28th March & Delivery was supposed to happen within April 7th as shown in the website. It didn't happen, thought it to be some delay & waited 2 more days. Then we tried to contact Dell by all means (Mail, Direct Telephone, By Customer Care), but to no avail. Everytime we get to a CC executive, he used to tell he would look into it & get back to us. But he didn't do so. The Direct Line was always going to Voicemail. For Mail no replies were given. We were thinking of canceling the Order. The same continued for a week. Then we got a call from Dell telling that there is a Customs issue wrt all the Products which were imported to India from Malaysia. As a result, the Chennai customs had sort of confiscated the goods.
So they told us to wait a few days more. After a few days, they asked us to cancel the existing order & Re-order it again. This time order was made on May 1st & the delivery was supposed to happen by May 13th. This time around, we were all keeping our fingers crossed over for the delivery to happen on time. And this time Dell delivered it within the specified time, to be specific on May 8th. Exactly took a week. I was Impressed by the service, but my other friend said that it would be his first & last product from Dell due to the inconvenience caused. I have to agree on that front because Dell are having such a good reputation of delivering things on time & having excellent communication after purchase. For us, it didn't happen like that. It was a lot to Digest after the stress we had been through thinking when the monitor would come & getting no response from Dell whatsoever.

*Earlier Monitors*
--------------------
I have an 17" Acer CRT Flat Monitor max res of 1600x1200 bought 4 years back. My friend (who got us from Dell employee) has a 17" Samsung CRT monitor bought 7r years back & the other has a 15" LG TFT Monitor bought about 2 years back. All of them are in perfectly working condition.

*My Current Computer Configuration*
--------------------------------------------
What I currently own is this:
* Intel Pentium Celeron 766MHz
* ASUS CUSI-FX Socket 370 Motherboard
* 768MB SDRAM
* EVGA NVIDIA GeForce 6200 256MB DDR2 PCI Card

Yeah ... Yeah ... You all must be laughing. I will get my new system very shortly.

*Package Contents*
---------------------
1. Dell 2408WFP LCD Monitor
2. Stand with Cable Management
3. VGA Cable
4. DVI-D Cable
5. Displayport Cable
6. USB Upstream Cable
7. Power Cord (Given Separately in another small Box)
8. Product Info Booklet
9. Driver CD (XP/Vista) along with Manual


*Dell 2408WFP Specifications*
------------------------------------
* 24" Diagonal & Viewable Size
* Max & Native Resolution of 1920x1200 (read Full HD)
* 1300:1 Typical Contrast Ratio (3000:1 Dynamic)
* 400 cd/m2 Brightness
* 6ms GTG (Gray to Gray) Response Time
* 178°/178° Horizontal/Vertical Viewing Angle
* Adjustabilities: Height-adjustable stand, tilt, swivel, pivot
* Video Connectivities:-> HDMI
    -> 2 DVI-D
    -> D-Sub/VGA
    -> Displayport
    -> Component
    -> S-Video
    -> Composite​* Other Connectivities-> HDMI 2.1 Audio Out
    -> 1 USB Upstream port
    -> 4 USB 2.0 ports
    -> 9-in-2 Media Card Reader
    -> Power Connectors​* Ultrasharp Features means "Adjustabilities + TrueColor with 110% color gamut"
* VESA Certified Wall Mount capability
* 3 Years Warranty

*Packaging*
-------------
The Packaging was very nicely done in order to protect the screen. Opening the package shows up the manual along with the installation instruction pamphlet. Below that is a huge thermocol which had some spaces for storing the Video Cables, USB cables, Driver CD & Stand. The stand was carefully wrapped in a soft plastic cover & placed in the middle of the thermocol. Removing the Stand from the thermocol enables us to remove the thermocol which in turn leaves us to stare at the huge LCD. The LCD is placed above another piece of thermocol situated at the bottom of the package. The LCD is carefully wrapped in a soft plastic cover. The main screen is again covered by a plastic sheet which is pasted along the sides for further protection from scratches.

*The Stand*
-------------
Its silver in color to complement with the black color of the 24" LCD. It is sturdy & heavy. Attaching the LCD is very simple to the stand. After attaching, the monitor can do all the adjustability options as specified in the Specifications - Height-adjustable stand(Up & Down Vertical movement), tilt (Incline Up & Down), swivel (Left & Right Horizontal Movement) & pivot (rotate Vertical). It also has a Cable management feature for proper routing of any cables connecting the monitor making it look neatly organized & having more space for other things on your table.

Click the below images to view only the Stand:

_*Stand (Back)*_
_* Stand (Front)*_

*The LCD*
----------
Removing the Plastic Screen covering the monitor enables its full view. The front Black color is contrasted beautifully with complete Silver color behind. In the front are 5 buttons - Select Input Connectivity, PIP Selection, MENU, + & - buttons. Located to the extreme right hand corner is the backlight enabled Power button. Behind, there are the connectivity options - all the 7 Video input Connectivities & two USB 2.0 Ports, HDMI 2.1 out, Power Connectors, USB Upstream port. To the Left side of the monitor are another two USB 2.0 ports along with a 9-in-2 card reader supporting SD/MMC/MS & CF cards. It has a Matte anti-glare (non-glossy) finish.

Click the below images to view only the LCD:

_*Bare LCD (Front)*_
_*Bare LCD (Back)*_ 

*Connectivities 
------------------
**thumbnails.keepmyfile.com/46/1213155861289fb6.gif
_*From Left to Right - Power Socket(Partially Seen), Sound Bar Power Socket, Displayport, HDMI, DVI-D 1, DVI-D 2*_

*thumbnails.keepmyfile.com/46/121315586090daf0.gif
_*From Left to Right - VGA, S-Video, Composite, Component, Audio Out (2.1), USB In, 2 USB 2.0 Out Ports

*_ *First Impressions*
----------------------
I connected the monitor to the graphic card via the DVI-D port. Then turned on the monitor and changed the display resolution from 1280x1024 to 1920x1200. Now it was in its native resolution. You get a lot of area when you switch from a 17" to a 24". The Brightness & Contrast were defaulty preset to 50. I couldn't bear to look at the monitor for abt 30 seconds with that much brightness. So reduced it to 0. Contrast set it to 40. Now it was looking proper without hurting the eyes. It has a set of pre-defined color modes - Video, Picture, Adobe sRGB, Warm, Cool. I changed the default video mode to Cool. Color Settings was now proper. And I put some hastily downloaded 1920x1200 res wallpapers. Turned out to be looking very good. Text was sharp.

*Front Panel Buttons*
-------------------------
Click the link Below:

_*From Left to Right - Input Connectivity Selector, PIP Options, MENU, Navigational Buttons ( '+' and '-' ) & Power Button*_

*LCD Tests*
-------------
Before I got the LCD, I had read reviews elsewhere on the NET about the following problems:

General Problems/Issues associated with any LCD
* Dead/Stuck Pixels
* Color Bands
* Back Light Bleeding

Issues Specific to Dell 2408WFP Ultrasharp
* Color Bands
* Ghosting
* Input Lag
* Default Color Settings
* Default Brightness/Contrast/Sharpness

Since I don't have any hardware based calorimeter for testing/calibrating the LCD, I used the following software for testing the LCD:

1. MonitorTest from *tft.vanity.dk/
2. NEC Monitor Test OR CheckeMon
3. Dead Pixel Tester from *www.dataproductservices.com/dpt

MonitorTest is a Flash based executable which encompasses almost all the tests out there required for an LCD, including the Dead Pixel Test. I have included the other two mainly due to the some of other features offered by them not offered in MonitorTest. The Dead Pixel Tester has some special tests for 'removing' the Dead/Stuck pixels. NEC has some tests which weren't included like & the software being from a top quality LCD brand. CheckeMon is similar to NEC Monitor Test.

Other Websites having info/tests pertaining to LCD are:
1. LCD Monitor Test Images 
2. Dead Pixels Test 
3. LCD Monitor Technology & Tests 
4. Monitor Tools - This site has a list of all the Monitor apps/tools you can think of.

The LCD was kept running on for about an hour or so before performing the Tests. I have connected the LCD to the DVI-D port of the monitor. The LCD tests went through perfectly until the 'Dead Pixel test' came up. Unfortunately, I have 1 Stuck Pixel and not a Dead Pixel(I believe so) at almost the top right corner of the screen. 'Stuck Pixel' as in - it shows up a Black pixel in Red, Green & White backgrounds. But in Blue background, the pixel changes to Blue color. My other friend (who got us the LCD) doesn't have any Dead/Stuck Pixels. Another friend of mine has a similar type of Stuck pixel only that his is Green one i.e. shows Green pixel in Green background, but in other backgrounds, shows black pixel. We called up Dell to ask if any replacement can be done. They told that only 5 or more Dead/Stuck Pixels would avail us a Replacement from them.

There were no Color Bands as such while testing the LCD with the above said software. There was a slight bit of Back Light Bleeding in the Top Left corner, but not too noticeable. Ghosting wasn't seen by my eyes. The simplest Input Lag test was done like this: Moving the mouse cursor with a window being dragged & seeing the response time the window moves with. It was moving as it should be - no lags here. My friend initially used to have this issue with his monitor but it could be that he was using VGA as output or the Cordless Logitech Laser mouse he was using. He made some adjustments with the mouse speed/sensitivity & he seems to be not having this issue now. For the complex Input lag test like playing games - mostly FPS games, it wasn't done right now due to the Vintage system I am having.

As told earlier, the Default color settings seem to be over-saturated. It could be because I was used to a CRT monitor for a very long time. So I changed it to 'Cool' color settings in the Monitor. The default brightness & contrast was too high. So made the Brightness to 0 & Contrast to 40. The  default sharpness seemed pretty good. So no changes were made.

*thumbnails.keepmyfile.com/46/12131558550a48a3.gif
_*Stuck Pixel - Found in the Top Right Corner on the Screen
(NOTE: View the picture in actual resolution to see the Stuck Pixel)
*_ 

*Video Input Connectivity Tests*
--------------------------------------
1. D-Sub/VGA through Graphics Card
2. DVI-D through Graphics Card
3. S-Video through Graphics Card
3. Composite through Philips DVD Player 5106K
4. Component through Philips DVD Player 5106K

HDMI & Displayport tests weren't done to to lack of HDMI output devices. 

*Height Adjustments
-------------------------*
*thumbnails.keepmyfile.com/46/121315585921fceb.gif
_*At Minimum Height*_


*thumbnails.keepmyfile.com/46/12131558582a21b2.gif
_*At Maximum Height*_

*Tilt
-----*
*thumbnails.keepmyfile.com/46/1213155858c913bb.gif
_*Minimum Lower Tilt*_

*thumbnails.keepmyfile.com/46/1213155857007b26.gif
_*Maximum Upper Tilt*_

*Rotation
-----------*
*thumbnails.keepmyfile.com/46/12131558554f7937.gif
_*Horizontal - Landscape*_

*thumbnails.keepmyfile.com/46/12131558566e4f73.gif
_*Vertical - Portrait*_

*Viewing Angles*
------------------
The viewing angle of any S-PVA panel is 178°/178° Horizontal & vertical. The colors will remain almost the same. You can verify the same with the pictures below. It is almost taken at 170-178°.

*thumbnails.keepmyfile.com/46/12131558542fcc4b.gif
_*Horizontal - From Left*_

*thumbnails.keepmyfile.com/46/1213155854db750a.gif
_*Horizontal - From Right*_

*thumbnails.keepmyfile.com/46/1213155852a3daa1.gif
_*Vertical - From Top*_

*thumbnails.keepmyfile.com/46/1213155853ebe7e4.gif
_*Vertical - From Bottom*_

*Conclusion*
-------------
All in all, it is a superb monitor with almost accurate color reproduction, sharp Text, wide angle viewing, good amount of input connectivities, Full HD (1920x1200) resolution. The price for which I got it was incredible. I would recommend to anyone who is looking for a monitor who would want good color reproduction & willing to pay little more(in my case) than ordinary 22"/24" ones.

*thumbnails.keepmyfile.com/46/12131558528afe83.gif
_*Comparing the Screen sizes of the 24" Dell 2408WFP Ultrasharp LCD with the 17" Acer AF715 CRT*_

*Pros*
-----
* Excellent Color Reproduction 
* Full HD
* Ultrasharp Features - Adjustments & TrueColor (110% Color Gamut)
* Lots of Connectivities - Video, USB & Card Reader


*Cons*
------
* Bit on the Higher Price End even though I got it for 25K
* Dell's Dead/Stuck Pixel Replacement in India is applicable if 5 or more are found
* Heats up a little bit when running for long hours

*Others*
--------
* PIP options should be more customizable. PBP needs to be made full screen rather than 2 windows. Also customizability is absent. PIP/PBP is now limited only for Analog inputs. They should start providing for Digital ones also.
* There are lots of inputs. So changing from 1 input to another takes a lot of time. Also, the Menu has lots of options. Time to start providing a Remote to get these done more easily as in a TV.
* Inbuilt Camera should have been present for its price.

* All the Pics (if not accessible above)
---------------------------------------------
*Kindly bear with the quality of the pics taken. It was shot during night & some without Flash for obvious reasons. So some pics may be bit dark. 
The Wallpaper was set so as to differentiate the colors in the picture set. Allmost all the colors except blue is present.

Click the below links to view:



Dell 2408 Ultrasharp 24" LCD Monitor
Stand (Back)
Stand (Front)
Bare LCD (Front)
Bare LCD (Back)
Connectivities 1 - From Left to Right - Power Socket(Partially Seen), Sound Bar Power Socket, Displayport, HDMI, DVI-D 1, DVI-D 2
Connectivities 2 - From Left to Right - VGA, S-Video, Composite, Component, Audio Out (2.1), USB In, 2 USB 2.0 Out Ports
From Left to Right - Input Connectivity Selector, PIP Options, MENU, Navigational Buttons ( '+' and '-' ) & Power Button
Stuck Pixel - Found in the Top Right Corner on the Screen
Height Adjustments - At Minimum Height
Height Adjustments - At Maximum Height
Tilt - Minimum Lower Tilt
Tilt - Maximum Upper Tilt
Rotation - Horizontal (Landscape)
Rotation - Vertical (Portrait)
Viewing Angles - Horizontal (From Left)
Viewing Angles - Horizontal (From Right)
Viewing Angles - Vertical (From Top)
Viewing Angles - Vertical (From Bottom)
Comparing the Screen sizes of the 24" Dell 2408WFP Ultrasharp LCD with the 17" Acer AF715 CRT


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jun 12, 2008)

Great write up. 

If u think that stuck pixel is bothering you get it replaced.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 12, 2008)

While in SP road, when you came to know that Samsung monitors were unavailable, you could have gone straight to Railton Computers or Golcha Inter Trade. They are selling Dell monitors and other Dell hardware. I got my Dell 198WFP for really good price of 9.8k (it's 10.6k with unknown wait for online purchase at Dell).

They asked me to wait for 15 minutes and got it billed and devliered.

Anyways, SUPERB DETAILED REVIEW.

I hope Dell monitors will get into more homes now. These certainly are better performers when compared to the competition and no longer are they pricey.



> Yeah ... Yeah ... You all must be laughing. I will get my new system very shortly.



Why do you think so?

and btw, once you get your new PC, please donate the old PC to organizations that take care of orphans. It will be useful to someone instead of lying in a corner of a house.

Just my suggestion.


----------



## shadow2get (Jun 12, 2008)

*@W i d e S c r e e N*
I am not much bothered about that stuck pixel right now. Its not visible when you watch movies or normal browsing. Also, Dell won't take it for replacement unless you have 5 or more of them. So, it is not a problem at all.

* @desiibond*
While in SP Road, we looked at some(maybe all) shops which had Dell/Samsung monitors, but none of them had the 22" ones then (in stock). They had 19"/20" ones. Even if they had one, it was a very different model than what we had in mind.

wrt the machine I have, I really doubt if anyone is using a P2 based Celeron processor nowadays to run their machines.  Also, many of the forum users have a minimum processor of atleast a P3/P4 (or equivalent) of respectable clock speed.

When I buy the new system, I will probably be using this as a dedicated  server/download/browsing system. If not, I will be giving it to someone I know.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 12, 2008)

okay.

to get 4 more dead pixels, Run the stress test for 48 hrs straight


----------



## techtronic (Jun 12, 2008)

The Dell India Website quotes the price of 24" UltraSharp Monitor @ Rs.49,573.
*www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/compare.aspx/20lcd?c=in&cs=indhs1&l=en&s=dhs
How were you able to get the 24" Monitor @ Rs.25,384 ?

I bought my Dell E248WFP 24" Monitor for Rs.24,000.
By the way I am from Chennai.


----------



## mastermunj (Jun 12, 2008)

now that's a great review!! good job mate..


----------



## shadow2get (Jun 12, 2008)

*@desibond*


> to get 4 more dead pixels, Run the stress test for 48 hrs straight


I think I better pass that off. And btw, I have 3 years warranty. Will see what happens by then.

* @techtronic*


> How were you able to get the 24" Monitor @ Rs.25,384 ?


If you had read the first 2 sections, you would have got the answer. Anyway, I got it from a Dell employee, who is incidentally my Friend's friend. It was priced 45K online ( and 55K with taxes) when I ordered for the monitor. Now it has increased to Rs. 49,573. Dell employees get it for Rs. 25,384.


----------



## tgpraveen (Jun 12, 2008)

very good and detailed review.

i am also plnning to purchase a 22" lcd monitor pls suggest one with good value for money.

mainly movies and net surfing little gaming.

what do u know abt AOC monitors ( romeo and juliet series?)?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 12, 2008)

AOC comes nowhere near to Dell or Samsung or LG.


----------



## techtronic (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 13, 2008)

Dell 198WFP, 2008WFP, 228WFP are the current performance kings for 19" 20" and 22" displays. You might doubt whether to go for them or not. But once you get it, you will start recommending it to every living being on earth


----------



## tgpraveen (Jun 13, 2008)

IS DellTM  SP2208WFP 22" Widescreen Flat Panel Monitor With Webcam better than DellTM  E228WFP 22" Widescreen Flat Panel Monitor


and it shows a From		Rs.16,500 price for the former

at what price can i expect after bargaining?

anybody who has bought it can give me some info? greatly appreciate ur replies.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jun 17, 2008)

Very nice review...
Now I am interested in buying 24" one.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Jun 17, 2008)

tgpraveen said:


> IS DellTM SP2208WFP 22" Widescreen Flat Panel Monitor With Webcam better than DellTM E228WFP 22" Widescreen Flat Panel Monitor
> 
> 
> and it shows a From Rs.16,500 price for the former
> ...


 
I ordered a Dell SP2208WFP thro a closely related DELL employee and got it delivered on 24 April 2008. Tax inclusive Cost price Rs.14,242.41 plus the power cord kit Rs.270.16.So total comes to Rs.15,512.So I presume that is the best price you can get after bargaining.Anyway try your luck for a better price.It all depends upon the sales person with whom you establish your contact,how much business he/she has already done for DELL and based on that how much he/she can yield to you.

And specifically mention that you do not need the power cord since it comes with a 15A plug and hence absolutely useless.You can buy one with a 5A plug from the local market.

As for the difference between the two 22" Dell monitors, you may read through the features and you will find the SP22" is more geared towards multimedia with its true color,true life technologies and HDMI input.

Purists like Vivekbabudelhi shun any such electronic embellishments to a TF panel stating that it makes text unreadable.In practice I find the text abundantly clear and best on this 22" monitor and I would rather prefer to browse on this 22" panel than my other 20" DELL Ultrasharp.What is more, one can turn off these additional electronics in the menu and then it will be the same as E228WFP.


----------



## tgpraveen (Jun 19, 2008)

^^ thx man thx a lot. really appreciate ur effort to reply.


----------



## indrajit_pande (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey, a great review. I am located in Bangalore and am pretty much interested in getting a Dell SP2208WFP. Can one please let me know the contact where I may get it at a cheaper rate. I got a quotation from a Dell person which is 16800/- including taxes and shipment. I think it is way too high. Not sure about the price at Golchha on S P Road. Any information will be helpful. Thanks in advance


----------



## linux_ubuntu (Jul 1, 2008)

wow nice purchase


----------



## indrajit_pande (Jul 1, 2008)

Just booked Dell SP2208WFP. Now the waiting begins for the monitor to arrive. Will crack a 'nariyel' (coconut) on it as it arrives!  It is the result of 3 weeks search and survey and little bargaining. Getting it for 16,100/- all inclusive in Bangalore. Will write my review on the set after having 1st hand experience. May be a week from now.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 1, 2008)

^^ congrats buddy. Finally!!!!


----------



## amit_galaxy (Jul 2, 2008)

indrajit_pande said:


> Just booked Dell SP2208WFP. Now the waiting begins for the monitor to arrive. Will crack a 'nariyel' (coconut) on it as it arrives!  It is the result of 3 weeks search and survey and little bargaining. Getting it for 16,100/- all inclusive in Bangalore. Will write my review on the set after having 1st hand experience. May be a week from now.


Hi Indrajit , u can get this monitor for Rs 15000 directly from Dell. I have recently purchased the same from dell.


----------



## indrajit_pande (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow. 15k! Too late for me now. My card is swiped! The set is in transit. I guess the toothpaste is out of the tube. Can't get any portion back in! But just a curiosity. Whom did you contact? I may have to get another monitor.Will try him for that.


----------



## VD17 (Jul 7, 2008)

hey! how come everyone knows a Dell employee and I dont?! lol
anyway, nice review..
although I think Dell should start paying more attention to their delivery issues. Not making very good PR, you know.


----------



## indrajit_pande (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey Guys, Have a look at this.. Acer launches the highest contrast ratio 24 incher. Don't go for the claim on 50,000:1 dynamic contrast.. It sports 4000:1 static contrast ratio. Sounds pretty good. Ofcourse it will cost a bomb. 

*gizmodo.com/5022218/acer-g24-worlds-highest-contrast-gaming-monitor-500001

*www.zimbio.com/Online+Shopping+Deals/articles/3607/Acer+debuts+G4+LCD+monitor+higher+ratio+industry


----------



## melody~ (Aug 7, 2008)

hey guys i need some help...m also plannin to buy dell 2208 wfp ...but ma graphic card is nvidia8600gt...will it support 22" screen?? i mean ma system will b able to use it efficiently??


----------



## goobimama (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes. 100%. My GMA900 used to power the 24" display. Of course, gaming might suffer.


----------



## ksrao_74 (Aug 15, 2008)

I have checked with one of my friends working in Dell who sait I wud get that for Rs.39000/-....sigh


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 15, 2008)

^^
39k 
He has mentioned 25k.


----------

